# The Bottle Babies Out To Play :)



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Just thought i'd share some pics of the bottle babies. They were out playing in the yard the other day.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

How darn cute!!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

And a few more...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I absolutely love the one of the two jumping in the air off of the patio!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I know, isn't that the cutest thing!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh... that is so cute ....yahoooooooooo...... :leap:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

So cute I can nto waite until we get ours from Mistyblue. i want a dwarf now to play with!!!!!!


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

Those are some cuties! :clap: I love the action shots off the patio. 

BTW: I have 3 bottle babies that are with themselves 24/7 and all they do is climb all over me when I go out there. I don't feed inside and I don't just go out there with a bottle.. ANYWAYS: How do you get pictures of them?! Do they not bombard you? I can't get good pictures because they climb over every climbable part of my body. :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

empera said:


> ANYWAYS: How do you get pictures of them?! Do they not bombard you? I can't get good pictures because they climb over every climbable part of my body.


I feed them until they are COMPLETELY full and then they just start to play on their own, although it takes them a bit til they finally start leaving me alone and branching out on their own. :roll: :ROFL:


----------



## empera (Mar 21, 2009)

KW Farms said:


> I feed them until they are COMPLETELY full and then they just start to play on their own, although it takes them a bit til they finally start leaving me alone and branching out on their own.


Oh goodness, I haven't even had my babies a week and I'm ready for that independence! :wink:


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

They are so cute!!  They look like they had a lot of fun. Adorable!!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

Those are the absolute cutest pictures I've seen in some time. I LOVE the one of them jumping off the patio! How truly goatish..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my to darn cute!!!! what a nice group of flashy kiddos


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Too darling!!


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

Tooooooooo Cute! Those pics made my day!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

AWW!!! SEND ME 1!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CapraKoza (Apr 7, 2009)

LOVE IT!!  The pic of them mid-air...these are the moments that are so priceless! What a great photo op!


----------

